# اكتشاف مقبرة مصرية ....



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 مايو 2009)

اكتشاف مقبرة مصرية عمرها 5 آلاف سنة









 حقق علماء الآثار المصريون كشفا مهما جديدا بالقرب من هرم كانوا قد أجروا الكثير من الأبحاث عليه طوال الأشهر الأخيرة. 

 فقد اكتشف العلماء مقبرة ترجع إلى خمسة آلاف سنة قرب هرم لاهون في جنوب القاهرة. 

 ويثبت هذا الكشف الجديد أن هذه المنطقة كانت لها أهمية دينية في عهد الفراعنة قبل مدة طويلة من بناء الاهرامات التي تعود إلى أربعة آلاف سنة مضت. 

 وتحتوي المقبرة على بقايا رفات رجل في الأربعينيات من عمره يعتقد أنه كان أحد الشخصيات البارزة في عهد الأسرة المصرية الثانية. 

 ولم يتم تحنيط جثته بحيث تحتفظ بالمومياء سليمة شأن الكثير من مومياوات الفراعنة المكتشفة ويعتقد العلماء أن هذا يرجع إلى أن المصريين القدماء لم يكونوا قد توصلوا بعد في تلك الفترة إلى تقنيات التحنيط المتقدمة التي عرفوها فيما بعد. 

 وكان علماء الآثار المصريون قد اكتشفوا الشهر الماضي مجموعة من المومياوات في أكفان مطلية بألوان فاتحة في نفس الموقع الذي اكتشفت فيه المقبرة الأخيرة. 

اكتشاف مقبرة مصرية عمرها 5 آلاف سنة ​


----------



## kalimooo (7 مايو 2009)

مبروك على الاكتشاف

فكل اكتشاف من هذا النوع يقربنا

اكثر فاكثر من معرفة اسلافنا وعاداتهم وتقاليدهم

شكرااااااا كوكى


----------



## جيلان (7 مايو 2009)

*جامد يا باشا مبرووك اما نشوف اخرتهم ايه المخفيين دول
ميرسى يا كوكى*


----------



## lovely dove (7 مايو 2009)

مرسي ياكوكي علي الخبر 
عقبال باقي المراحيم لما يكتشفو 
تسلم ايدك ياقمر 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## الياس السرياني (8 مايو 2009)

شكراً على الخبر
ياريت لو كان في صور أكتر انا بحب آثار الفراعنة أوي
ميرسي ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 مايو 2009)

خبر جميل يا سويتى 

تسلم ايدك 

ميررررررسى على الخبر

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## وليم تل (8 مايو 2009)

شكرا كوكى
على الخبر الهام
ودمتى بود​


----------



## كوك (9 مايو 2009)

_*ميرسى جدا على المعلومه 

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*_


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 مايو 2009)

*عقبال ما يكتشفوا الباقى
ميرسى ليكى على الخبر
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> مبروك على الاكتشاف
> 
> فكل اكتشاف من هذا النوع يقربنا
> 
> ...


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 مايو 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *جامد يا باشا مبرووك اما نشوف اخرتهم ايه المخفيين دول
> ميرسى يا كوكى*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 مايو 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> مرسي ياكوكي علي الخبر
> عقبال باقي المراحيم لما يكتشفو
> تسلم ايدك ياقمر
> ربنا يباركك



ههههههههههههههههه حلوة المراحيم دى


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 مايو 2009)

elias017 قال:


> شكراً على الخبر
> ياريت لو كان في صور أكتر انا بحب آثار الفراعنة أوي
> ميرسي ​



لو لاقيت صور تانى هجيبها اكيد


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> خبر جميل يا سويتى
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ...



ميرسى يا كوكو لمرورك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 مايو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كوكى
> على الخبر الهام
> ودمتى بود​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 مايو 2009)

كوك قال:


> _*ميرسى جدا على المعلومه
> 
> وربنا يبارك حياتك​*_



ثانكس يا كوك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 مايو 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *عقبال ما يكتشفوا الباقى
> ميرسى ليكى على الخبر
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك​*


----------



## zama (11 مايو 2009)

أيوه أنا زورت المقبرة دى مع الكلية وهى تعتبر أستكمال أعمال 
المكتشف المميز/ بترى 
ولكن أسمحيلى أقول إن سبب عدم تحنيط الجثة التى تم العثور عليها
 يرجح كبار الأساتذة :
" أنه يرجع لأقتصار التحنيط فى ذلك الوقت على الأسرة المالكة أو على الملوك فقط لأنها صفة مميزة لهم وأكبر دليل عدم وجود مقبرة لأحد أفراد العامة بها جثة تم تحنيطها فى ذلك الوقت ولكن مسألة أنهم كانوا لم يكتشفوا التحنيط فى تلك الوقت كثير من الأساتذة تاركين تلك الفكرة "


----------



## جيلان (11 مايو 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> أيوه أنا زورت المقبرة دى مع الكلية وهى تعتبر أستكمال أعمال
> المكتشف المميز/ بترى
> ولكن أسمحيلى أقول إن سبب عدم تحنيط الجثة التى تم العثور عليها
> يرجح كبار الأساتذة :
> " أنه يرجع لأقتصار التحنيط فى ذلك الوقت على الأسرة المالكة أو على الملوك فقط لأنها صفة مميزة لهم وأكبر دليل عدم وجود مقبرة لأحد أفراد العامة بها جثة تم تحنيطها فى ذلك الوقت ولكن مسألة أنهم كانوا لم يكتشفوا التحنيط فى تلك الوقت كثير من الأساتذة تاركين تلك الفكرة "





> وتحتوي المقبرة على بقايا رفات رجل في الأربعينيات من عمره يعتقد أنه كان أحد الشخصيات البارزة في عهد الأسرة المصرية الثانية



*انا معاك بس بيقولو يعتقد انه من الشخصيات البارزة يعنى كان ممكن يتم تحنيكها بطريقة تتناسب مع مركزه لو كان ده متوفر
بس كمان هو من الاسرة الثانية 
عشن نأكد الكلام او لا نرجع لملوك الاسرة الثانية نفسهم لو كان فاضل منهم ممياوات محنطة بطريقة جيدة يبقى كلامك صحيح انهم لم يهتموا بتحنبط الرجل المذكور فى الموضوع فقط ( خصوصا انى من مشاهدة الفيديو ملقتش اى اشياء ثمينة داخل المقبرة من التى اعتاد على وضعها الفراعنة )

يبقى اولا نرجع للاسرة نفسها

وانا ملقتش اكتشافات لاى مومياوات سليمة فى عصر الاسرات الاولى عشن كدى ممكن فكرتهم تكون سليمة

ثانيا انت رحت المقبرة هل لقيت فيها اى اشياء ثمينة تدل على انه مهم مثلا؟*


----------



## zama (12 مايو 2009)

الحقيقة أنا لما زورت المقبرة شوفت بعض الأوانى الفخارية التى كانت تستخدم فى الطعام 
لكن الحقيقة أنا مشفتش أشياء ثمينة قلادة ذهبية مثلاً على الرغم أن تلك الأشياء عندما يتم إكتشافها تكون فى حوزة البعثة وتكون فى مكان البحث نفسه فى صناديق تتبع حراسة الموقع وذلك حتى تنتهى البعثة من عملها بعد ذلك تقدم التقرير العلمى مكون من 5  نسخ باللغة العربية والأنجليزية إلى الهيئة العامة للأثار المصرية والأسلامية والقبطية التى تتبع المجلس الأعلى للأثار ومع تلك التقارير المقتنيات التى تم إكتشافها وتصويرها لتوضع فى المتاحف...


----------



## zama (12 مايو 2009)

بالنسبة لمسألة أنه لم يكتشف جثث محنطة فى عصر الأسرات الأولى يرجع ذلك لعدة عوامل وذلك بعض منها:

كان قديماً كل هدف المنقبين هو إيجاد الأشياء الثمينة مثل الأشياء الذهبية والفضية والأحجار الكريمة وغير ذلك لم يكن يهتموا به واستمر التنقيب على ذلك الوضع فترة من الزمن ..
والمنقبين القدماء كانت أساليبهم (الفنية والعلمية) هى نفس أساليب لصوص الأثار مع أختلاف أنهم كانوا يحملون  "الشرعية" ..
لم يبدأ التنقيب العلمى إلا منذ القرن الماضى فقط على سبيل المثال..
المكتشف/"بيت ريفرز" وهو (الكلونيل لين فوكس سابقاً) كان دقيق جداً حتى أنه إذا وجد "شقف فخار" كان يتم تسجيلها علمياً ويقول
 "أن مثل هذه الشقفة تساعدنا على معرفة تطور صناعة الفخار فى ذلك العصر"...
كان  أسلوبه مستنداً على الدقة والملاحظة والتسجيل لكل شئ..
فمن الممكن الفرق بين أسلوب التنقيب فى العصرين هو السبب فى عدم وصول لنا جثث محنطة من الأسرات الأولى ...
وأسف جداً للأطالة 
ولحضرتك فائق أحترامى ..


----------



## المجدلية (12 مايو 2009)

شكرا على الخبر ربنا يباركك


----------



## جيلان (12 مايو 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> بالنسبة لمسألة أنه لم يكتشف جثث محنطة فى عصر الأسرات الأولى يرجع ذلك لعدة عوامل وذلك بعض منها:
> 
> كان قديماً كل هدف المنقبين هو إيجاد الأشياء الثمينة مثل الأشياء الذهبية والفضية والأحجار الكريمة وغير ذلك لم يكن يهتموا به واستمر التنقيب على ذلك الوضع فترة من الزمن ..
> والمنقبين القدماء كانت أساليبهم (الفنية والعلمية) هى نفس أساليب لصوص الأثار مع أختلاف أنهم كانوا يحملون  "الشرعية" ..
> ...



*هو اكيد كله قائم على الاحتمالات
مدام مافيش اشياء ثمينة بالمقبرة يبقى ممكن يكون فعلا شخص مش مهم لذلك لم يهتموا بتحنيطة بصورة جيدة
لانه حتى فى المقابر الحديثة بيكون فى نفس المقبرة الملك تحنيطه جيد ومعه خدام لخدمته فى العالم الاخر تحنيطهم اقل جودة منه
ده جايز
وممكن كمان تكون هذه المقبرة اتسرقت بشكل ما من قبل لانه شخصية بارزة على الاقل كان هيبقى فى اشياء قيمة او معندية واكيد كلامى مش اكيد لانى مشفتهاش غير فى الفيديو بس
لكن ده بردوا احتمال

وفعلا اى حاجة ولو صغيرة مهمة وخصوصا الفخار لانه رخيص وكان متوفر لكل طبقات الناس قديما وكان استخدامه كتير عشن كدى بنقدر نتتبع منه حاجات كتير

وبالنسبة لكلامك عن طريقة التنقيب قديما
فاكتشاب مقابر من الاسرات الاولى مش شرط يكون تم اكتشافها قديما فالعملية ليست مشروطة او منظمة
لكن هنحتاج فى النقطة دى نركز على الاكتشافات الحديثة لمقابر الاسرات الاولى عشن نتفادى السبب ده

بس عارف انت الى بيغيظنى بجد ان كله قائم على الاحتمالات :11azy:
عموما الموضوع محتاج بحث عن اخر الاكتشافات  لمقابر الاسرات الاولى عشن نتأكد اخلص امتحاناتى وافضاله ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (13 مايو 2009)

الموضوع اتطور وانا مش واخده بالى هههههههههههههههههه
كويس ان جيلان قامت بالواجب
ميرسى يا جيلان وميرسى ليك يا مينا على مناقشتك
وفعلا كله قائم على الاحتمالات حتى فى كتب الكليه بيكون للاثر الواحد اكتر من احتمال وبيحاول يشوفوا الرائى الارجح


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (13 مايو 2009)

naglaa_y قال:


> شكرا على الخبر ربنا يباركك



ميرسى يا نجلا


----------

